# Will Self on the Brompton



## John the Monkey (16 Sep 2008)

In the Independent, no less.



> And if you feel tempted at this point to cast my piece aside, unread, on the quite reasonable grounds that not only do you not like bicycles, or cycling, but you especially revile the ghastly middle-aged-mannish gadget obsession that you already feel emanating from my prose in great waves, then I say: desist! Give me a chance! Read on, and if I can't convince you by the end of these 2,000 words that a Brompton folding bicycle is not only a superior means of locomotion, and a perfect antidote to the stresses of the modern world, but also a means of achieving a deeper harmony with place and culture than you've hitherto achieved, then I personally guarantee to come round to your house and sort out your old Allen keys – or something like that.



http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...ng-will-self-on-the-brompton-bike-926741.html


----------



## redcogs (4 Oct 2008)

Will Self always writes from a interesting and convincing perspective. The brompton article persuades me that it would be good to own one - but i'm a one bike person.

Thanks for providing the link.


----------

